# Ft. Collins, CO Field Trial



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

As you receive results for the Field Trial please post them for those of us unable to attend. Many thanks in advance.

Best regards,

Linas Danilevicius


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

open 1st series. indented triple w/2 retired. short retired hip pocket to flyer in ditch. long retired thrown over ditch.
28 back to the 2nd. all i know is eckett has 9 dogs back.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to third tomorrow:
2,9,11,14,24,25,28,31,38,42,44,46,47,48,49,50

Qual to 4th (running right now):
10,11,12,14,15,16,20,23,24,25,27


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Marcy and SSmith,

Thank you for the updates. If you hear the results please post.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Big congratulations to Lonny Taylor and Zoe for winning the quals!!!
Also Braxton Burrell, Zoe's dad....you can open your eyes now and quit biti
ng 
Your nails like a girl 
Not bad for a choc girl, ha.


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Team Edwards for third in the Qual. Way to go Mark and Briley


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Braxton on Zoe's first in the qual. She's a very nice dog! Also congrats to Joseph McCann on the 2nd place finish with his Golden Keegan and 4th place with Richard Davis's girl Pearl.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to Open 4th:
9,11,14,24,25,28,33,38,42,46,47,48,50

I must have missed 33 yesterday. Sorry.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anybody have any Derby info??


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Ben/Eckett
2nd-Piper/Edwards
3rd-Boomer/Trott (qualified for National)
4th-Rylee/McCartney
RJ-Calie/Eckett
Js
Riot/Trott
Darbi/Wright
Pearl/Caire
Turq/Trott

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> Open:
> 1st-Ben/Eckett
> 2nd-Piper/Edwards
> 3rd-Boomer/Trott (qualified for National)
> ...


*WooHoo way to go Ben!!!!! Congrats to Mr. Eckett and Mr. Aul on Ben's WIN!!!! Ben is a Buck x Leica puppy!!!! Dad Buck says way to go!!!! Congrats to Kenny on qualifying another one for the National as well!!!! Think Piper qualified for the National as well!!! Way to go guys!!!!
*
*Congrats Regards,
*
Aaron


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Kenny!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

AM to the water blind in the morning.

2,3,4,11,12,13,15,16,18,21,23,24,25,31,35,38,41


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats to Bill and Ben on an outstanding trial. If that young dog is as good as he looked this weekend there will be a lot of blues in his future. The next three dogsj; Piper and Mark, Boomer and Kenny, Reily and Esther were simly outstanding as well, it was difficult to seperate them. 

I would like to thank Jeff Schoonover, Al Green, Larry Howel (what a great Prime Rib!), Zach Israil, John Montenieri and Mark Veum for running an outstanding event. I have judged a number of times all across the country and have never seen a more efficiently run trial than when I judge here. Thank you for making my last Field Trial event an enjoyable one! I will miss you all.


----------



## vtelitz (Nov 2, 2009)

any updates on am


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:
1-Otto/Hare
2-Butler/Anderson
3-Big/Casto
4-Indy/Caire
RJ-17
Js-3,4,6,10,13,14

Congrats everyone!!!! Especially Dave and Otto!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur: 
1-Tia/Caire
2-Pacer/Hare
3-Duke/Colwell
4-Tank/Heye
RJ-Angus/Jensen

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Congrats to our buddy, Dave Hare, and little Otto in the Derby! Then, a 2nd. in the Amateur with Pacer too??? WOW ~ chalk one up to positive thinking! That is so great ~ way to go, Dave!

Also, a BIG Congratulations to Swede for the 2nd. place showing with Butler in the Derby and to Esther and Rylee for the
4th. in the Open!

Colorado Dogs Rock!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jiggy said:


> Derby:
> *1-Otto/Hare*
> 2-Butler/Anderson
> 3-Big/Casto
> ...





Jiggy said:


> Amateur:
> 1-Tia/Caire
> *2-Pacer/Hare*
> 3-Duke/Colwell
> ...



way to go Dave Hare...one heck of a weekend


----------



## Blended (Feb 27, 2012)

Way to go David! You are on a roll!
Congrats!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

For only your second field trial Mike and Ben dog 3 in Derby did a great job,,,,I guess your hooked now?

I was one of the bird throwers for the Derby for the 3rd and 4rth series, Some great young dogs in there....


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Dr. Aul, Mr Eckett and "Ben" on your Open win.
Sue


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

joeharris wrote: "Congrats to Bill and Ben on an outstanding trial. If that young dog is as good as he looked this weekend there will be a lot of blues in his future."









CONGRATULATIONS!!! To/O Dr.David Aul,H/Bill Eckett & Rock River Benjamin "Ben" for WINNING the Open at the Ft.Collins RC trial. Bay Blue is very proud of this 3yr old and wish this team a prosperous fall season.


----------

